# Southeastern Outbackers Spring Rally For 2008



## Crawfish

The Southeastern Outbackers's Spring Rally 2008 is scheduled for April 18-20 2008 at Ocmulgee State Park in McRae, GA.










Here is the link to their website to make reservations.
*Ocmulgee State Park*

*Reservations so far:*

W4DRR - April 18 - 21 
Crawfish - April 17 - 21
B&J_GAKampers - April 18 - 21
Campingnut18 - April 18 - 20
jgheesling - April 18 - 21
quicksam - April 18 - 20

Leon


----------



## Rollrs45

Crawfish said:


> There have been plans made for the Summer Rally and the Fall Rally for next year, but not the Spring Rally. Has anybody got any suggestions and/or dates? If think we need to start thinking about this before it is to late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where does everybody want to go and when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


Leon,

There seemed to be some interest when I was starting the Carolina's Rally about heading to the Outer Banks. Maybe that would be a desirable spot...... or maybe one the state parks in SC or GA that is located on some sort of lake. Just a thought......

Mike


----------



## sleecjr

Crawfish said:


> There have been plans made for the Summer Rally and the Fall Rally for next year, but not the Spring Rally. Has anybody got any suggestions and/or dates? I think we need to start thinking about this before it is to late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where does everybody want to go and when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


I have booked Stephen Foster State Park for early april. If any one else would like to go. I know fl_diesel is going as well. It is a great park. Sites are big, lots to see and do. I have pictures. If any one would like to see just let me know. Also this is going on.

ANTIQUE TRACTOR & ENGINE SHOW 
Date: April 4th through April 6th, 2008. 9:00 a.m. until 5:00 p.m.
Description: Farm machinery representing 200 years of American history. Vintage farm equipment, tractor pulls and races for adults. Children's games and races. Demonstrations of wheat threshing and shingle milling. Food concessions.


----------



## GoVols

Our kid's spring break is the week of March 17th, which would be pretty much the only time we could make a long(er) trip work.


----------



## Jambalaya

Crawfish said:


> There have been plans made for the Summer Rally and the Fall Rally for next year, but not the Spring Rally. Has anybody got any suggestions and/or dates? I think we need to start thinking about this before it is to late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where does everybody want to go and when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


What have you got in mind Leon?










Billy


----------



## campingnut18

GA Veterans in Cordele was nice last year... or FDR near Callaway. Anyone ever been to James H. (Sloppy) Floyd State Park (altho' they only have 25 sites so that may not work / too small).

How about Trackrock in Blairsville? http://www.trackrock.com/

or or or
Haven't been here before but there is a campground backing up to a zoo in Albany, GA 
http://www.parksatchehaw.org/campgrounds.htm

Where the central area that we want to go?

I vote for April 18th or 25th weekends. That way we have a better chance of it not being cold (i.e, freezing)

Open to most any place.... Looking for ideas.

C-


----------



## jgheesling

How about Little OCmulgee in McRae we could have OB Golf Tourney


----------



## Crawfish

jgheesling said:


> How about Little OCmulgee in McRae we could have OB Golf Tourney


Jim. I have camped at Little Ocmulgee State Park. That is one Georgia State Park that has about 15 or 20 Full Hook Ups out of 55 sites. It might be the only Georgia State park that has some full hookups. It is a nice campground. We really enjoyed it.

Leon


----------



## jgheesling

Leon

We like it also, There is alot of room just outside the campground area in the field in front of the lake. Also Putt Putt for the kids and Older not grown up yet kids. (You know who you are). The Golf Course is nice. Can't remember what was in McRae, do you remember about shops, interesting places etc.


----------



## W4DRR

I'll second the motion for Little Ocmulgee.









Bob


----------



## bmxmom

Campingnut18,

My family (and Friends) go to the Parks of Cheehaw once a year for BMX racing which is also located in the park. The park is beautiful with plenty of things to do for the little ones(zoo and playground). The park is very clean. There are no full hookups just water/electric.

Anne


----------



## Crawfish

Jambalaya said:


> What have you got in mind Leon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy


Well Billy, at this time I am clueless.







But I know one thing for sure, you have to be there with your smoker.









Leon


----------



## Jambalaya

campingnut18 said:


> How about Trackrock in Blairsville? http://www.trackrock.com/
> 
> C-


Carmen,

Wow is that near Alexanders Hardware Store? It was like a WalMart before Wally World existed.

Billy


----------



## Paul and Amy

Jambalaya said:


> How about Trackrock in Blairsville? http://www.trackrock.com/
> 
> C-


Carmen,

Wow is that near Alexanders Hardware Store? It was like a WalMart before Wally World existed.

Billy
[/quote]

Alexanders is just down the road from there? We have never been and when we tried to go there, they were closed! No Walmart around there yet.


----------



## Jambalaya

LabbyCampers said:


> How about Trackrock in Blairsville? http://www.trackrock.com/
> 
> C-


Carmen,

Wow is that near Alexanders Hardware Store? It was like a WalMart before Wally World existed.

Billy
[/quote]

Alexanders is just down the road from there? We have never been and when we tried to go there, they were closed! No Walmart around there yet.
[/quote]

Alexanders was closed??? Say its not so!!! Out of business closed?


----------



## Paul and Amy

Jambalaya said:


> How about Trackrock in Blairsville? http://www.trackrock.com/
> 
> C-


Carmen,

Wow is that near Alexanders Hardware Store? It was like a WalMart before Wally World existed.

Billy
[/quote]

Alexanders is just down the road from there? We have never been and when we tried to go there, they were closed! No Walmart around there yet.
[/quote]

Alexanders was closed??? Say its not so!!! Out of business closed?









[/quote]

oops, closed for the day.....sorry if that was tormenting for ya. They still advertise in our papers, so I believe the are not OOB. That would be like you telling me they closed all the malls in NE GA, ugh.


----------



## campingnut18

Yep, Alexanders is a very cool store. It's very deceiving with that small store front and it just goes on and on...

We haven't been to Little Ocmulgee either. Full hookups! that sounds good. TrackRock also has full hookups w/ cable I think. Either direction is good here. Lemur hasn't chimed in yet tho... and he is the pilot.

C-


----------



## zoomzoom8

We're open to where......we do however need to work around the same spring break week of the 17th as mentioned prior.


----------



## Crawfish

jgheesling said:


> Leon
> 
> Can't remember what was in McRae, do you remember about shops, interesting places etc.


Jim, I can't remember either. I think we went into town one time the whole trip and that was for fuel. It is a small town, I do remember that.

When is everybody's Spring Break? Our kids are grown and gone so it does not affect us any more. Is your's in March or April?

Leon


----------



## Crawfish

jgheesling said:


> Leon
> 
> Can't remember what was in McRae, do you remember about shops, interesting places etc.


Jim, I can't remember either. I think we went into town one time the whole trip and that was for fuel. It is a small town, I do remember that.

When is everybody's Spring Break? Our kids are grown and gone so it does not affect us any more. Is your's in March or April?

Leon


----------



## Crawfish

jgheesling said:


> Leon
> 
> Can't remember what was in McRae, do you remember about shops, interesting places etc.


Jim, I can't remember either. I think we went into town one time the whole trip and that was for fuel. It is a small town, I do remember that.

When is everybody's Spring Break? Our kids are grown and gone so it does not affect us any more. Is your's in March or April?

Leon


----------



## Crawfish

Man this forum is messed up. You make one post and three show up. Looks like some maintenance could be done on the site.

Leon


----------



## Paul and Amy




----------



## Paul and Amy

Crawfish said:


> Man this forum is messed up. You make one post and three show up. Looks like some maintenance could be done on the site.
> 
> Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Crawfish said:


> Man this forum is messed up. You make one post and three show up. Looks like some maintenance could be done on the site.
> 
> Leon


Hmmm.....

Let me try!


----------



## 3LEES

Darn! I was hoping to get one of those two for one specials.....


----------



## campingnut18

our spring break is the first week of april. 
i HAVE PLANS to the place we dont speak of !!!!! for 7 days.
we can go any week but that one.

lamar


----------



## Paul and Amy

campingnut18 said:


> our spring break is the first week of april.
> i HAVE PLANS to the place we dont speak of !!!!! for 7 days.
> we can go any week but that one.
> 
> lamar


I didn't think the playboy mansion had any campgrounds anymore? No bunny to serve ya.









Is it the Cougar or Lumberjack Campground









No, wait, banjos at Whispering Pines is soo relaxing, it must be that place







?

Enjoy where ever you go?.

from,
the girls...


----------



## W4DRR

So have we decided when the Little Ocmulgee Spring Rally is going to be?









Bob


----------



## campingnut18

im with bob too..
when is the Little Ocmulgee Spring Rally ????

hey amy , i wish the playboy mansion had a campground. 
i would pay anything to go.
boy would it be cold at home after that trip..

lamar


----------



## 3LEES

campingnut18 said:


> im with bob too..
> when is the Little Ocmulgee Spring Rally ????
> 
> hey Amy , i wish the playboy mansion had a campground.
> i would pay anything to go.
> boy would it be cold at home after that trip..
> 
> Lamar


Now Lamar, just what would you do at the Playboy Mansion ???

Play cards with Hugh Hefner?


----------



## Paul and Amy

I will miss you all, but see you in the fall.


----------



## GoVols

Ocmulgee? Is that a real word?


----------



## mountainlady56

GoVols said:


> Ocmulgee? Is that a real word?


Yes, it's a real word and it's a BEAUTIFUL park!! My grandparents used to live in McRae, GA, home to Little Ocmulgee State Park, and we used to go there often, camping and fishing. If I recall correctly, there's burial mounds there. It will be a beautiful place for a rally.
Darlene


----------



## freefaller25

Ours is March 17-21 also.

The Durfees


----------



## W4DRR

campingnut18 said:


> I vote for April 18th or 25th weekends. That way we have a better chance of it not being cold (i.e, freezing)


I have to agree with Carmen. The 3rd or 4th weekend in April would be better, at least as far as the weather is concerned.

Bob


----------



## Crawfish

I guess that was a stupid question I posed about when is your Spring Break. I should have known each state would have different dates, so that would not help in agreeing on the date. So I am going to back out of helping to decide on a date because any date would be good for Margaret and me. I know you will not be able to please everyone but I hate to have to leave anyone out. Ocmulgee State Park sounds good to me, but parks in north GA also sound good. Depends on the temps I guess. So, what ever y'all want to do is fine with us.

Leon


----------



## freefaller25

Wow Little Ocmulgee is 8 and a half hours from us! Don't you want to come camping in Jackson, TN? Just kidding...no good campgrounds here.


----------



## Paul and Amy

Crawfish said:


> I guess that was a stupid question I posed about when is your Spring Break. I should have known each state would have different dates, so that would not help in agreeing on the date. So I am going to back out of helping to decide on a date because any date would be good for Margaret and me. I know you will not be able to please everyone but I hate to have to leave anyone out. Ocmulgee State Park sounds good to me, but parks in north GA also sound good. Depends on the temps I guess. So, what ever y'all want to do is fine with us.
> 
> Leon


Leon,

Let us have a dual rally on the same weekend. One in North Georgia and one in South Georgia. Let everyone decide which one to go too. I have different life somewhere else, so check it out.









a


----------



## campingnut18

amy we have been thinking about doing that for sometime.
we cant make each rally close to where everyone lives.

i think it would be great to have a rally north and one south.
maybe just maybe have them on different weekends too.
so if anyone wants ,they could go to both.

i say just set the dates and the ones who can make it will.

lamar


----------



## campingnut18

Sooo, we're having a Spring Rally at Little Ocmulgee on April 18th, then?
















When and where is the North Ga Spring Rally?

Carmen


----------



## Paul and Amy

campingnut18 said:


> Sooo, we're having a Spring Rally at Little Ocmulgee on April 18th, then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When and where is the North Ga Spring Rally?
> 
> Carmen


Well I have plans the 4/5th and 25/26th of April, so I am pretty much out of decision making for North Georgia. Only weekend left is the 11th/12th....

a


----------



## campingnut18

I was just throwing those dates out there hoping for some feedback....

If you rather do the N. Ga rally on the weekend of 4/18, then that would be okay too.

C-


----------



## W4DRR

Since we are all waiting on someone to jump in first, I went ahead and made reservations for the 18th (Friday) thru 21st (Monday) at Little Ocmulgee. I reserved a "40' Camping Site". I assume that means with hook-ups, because it didn't say. Leon, you have been there before, so maybe you could shed some light on this.

Bob


----------



## freefaller25




----------



## Crawfish

W4DRR said:


> Leon, you have been there before, so maybe you could shed some light on this.
> 
> Bob


OK, I am going to make my reservations just as soon as Margaret can tell me which dates to use, meaning coming in on the 17th or 18th.

Bob, they have 8 full hookup sites out of 55 in the whole park. If you look at the park map they are designated by a black dot at the site. Those sites are first come first serve. The time I stayed there I was lucky and got the last one next to the camp host. They were very nice people. We had our grandkids with us when we were there and they had a great time. This is a really nice park and the kids will love it. It has a lot of things just for kids.

So, I guess we can start making our reservations now. If nobody else will be there, me and Bob will.









Oh, I forgot to tell everybody, that when you enter the park and go by the office to check-in, don't get to shaken up over where you have to go. The signs will lead you to the office for the hotel. When I drove in with the Nimitz and found myself in the parking lot of the hotel I though "Oh No, how am I going to turn this thing around in this small parking lot. The road will lead you around the parking lot and you will have plenty of room to make a loop and come by the office heading out.

I have updated the first post with all the info for the rally.

Leon


----------



## B&J_GAKampers

Crawfish said:


> So, I guess we can start making our reservations now. If nobody else will be there, me and Bob will.


Well, we'll be at Ocmulgee too. 
DH just reserved a 40' site for April 18-21

Juleen


----------



## Crawfish

Thats great Juleen. It will be good to see y'all again. See you there.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

ok the new year is here. 
were off to a big bang with reservations.
we just booked this trip for the weekend.
cant wait to start back camping very soon.

lamar


----------



## ee4308

campingnut18 said:


> ok the new year is here.
> were off to a big bang with reservations.
> we just booked this trip for the weekend.
> cant wait to start back camping very soon.
> 
> lamar


Well, I see you got around to updating your signature block, but where is the pics of the new Duramax/Allison? Happy New Year!


----------



## campingnut18

You must see it in person. Have you made those reservations?


----------



## campingnut18

here is the new baby...
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8556

love it ,love it ,love it..


----------



## Paul and Amy

nice looking truck. is that another camper thing on back of truck bed?

Long life and useage.

amy


----------



## outbackmac

Let me add 1 thing it takes a day to wash and wax a truck that big. Take it from 1 that knows


----------



## W4DRR

outbackmac said:


> Let me add 1 thing it takes a day to wash and wax a truck that big. Take it from 1 that knows


Unfortunately, here in Georgia, Lemur will not get to find out how long it takes to wash it by hand. At least not until they lift the water restrictions on us.









Bob


----------



## freefaller25

Sounds like a fun rally! I wish we could come. We will see you all at TopSail in June though.

Dana & Tony


----------



## Crawfish

freefaller25 said:


> Sounds like a fun rally! I wish we could come. We will see you all at TopSail in June though.
> 
> Dana & Tony


Sorry you will not be able to make it Dana. I know it would be a long drive for just a weekend. Are y'all going to the beach for spring break or wait until Topsail?

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

yeah jerry no washing that thing here until next spring.

oh wait. the wife said she would wash and wax it next time..









yes amy thats a soft side cover for the back. it will fold up next to the cab and give me lots of room
for all the outback cool-aide i will ever need.

lamar


----------



## Crawfish

Just bumping it back to the front since the holidays are over.

OK people, lets get signed up.

Leon


----------



## rebeccaswift

i'll come....


----------



## W4DRR

rebeccaswift said:


> i'll come....


You'll win the prize for coming from the farthest away.


----------



## 3LEES

W4DRR said:


> i'll come....


You'll win the prize for coming from the farthest away.








[/quote]
...For any rally, any time, any where in the good old USA!

You win, hands down!

What kind of hitch do you use pulling your camper across the Pacific?


----------



## rebeccaswift

3LEES said:


> i'll come....


You'll win the prize for coming from the farthest away.








[/quote]
...For any rally, any time, any where in the good old USA!

You win, hands down!

What kind of hitch do you use pulling your camper across the Pacific?








[/quote]

lol, i just tie it to the back of the plane, they usually make sure its secure for me.


----------



## campingnut18

do we have a correct list of who's going to this rally?

im just looking to see how many we have for this rally.
were still in.
lamar


----------



## mountainlady56

I was looking at this, as I'd like to revisit this park, but they have CRCTs going on at Jimmy's school the 18th and the 21st, so that would mean no early outs possible, I'm sure. They put so much emphasis on these tests and so much pressure on our kids about these. 
Darlene


----------



## jgheesling

Ok since my Topsail trip that weekend was forfited for Disney World now I have this weekend open I'm in.


----------



## campingnut18

cool, i cant wait to see you again.
lets park next to each other this time.
we can show off all the COOL MODS you did to both campers..









see you then,lamar


----------



## Crawfish

Hey, that's great Jim. Good to hear you are going to make it.

Yea, I want to study those mods also.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

Just refreshing to see if there is any additional interest.

C-


----------



## quicksam

I just reserved April 18th thru 20th for Ocmulgee.

We only live about a hour and 45 minutes from there. The restaurant there is great. They have a Seafood buffet on Friday nights with oyster stew and fried oysters. Just throwing that in if you don't have anything planned for Friday yet.

This will be my first rally, but I am going to Topsail in June.

Lester


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome aboard Lester. We will be pulling in on Thursday so I am pretty sure we will be at the Seafood buffet Friday night. If it is seafood then I am their. That is why I love Topsail so much, the park, the beach, and the seafood food.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

welcome lester. im glad you can join us.
im all in on the seafood.
i just hope i can get in before they close that night.

i may have to get off work early.

see you then, lamar


----------



## B&J_GAKampers

Glad to hear you'll be joining us Lester. We'll be coming in early Friday afternoon. 
Seafood buffet, with oyster stew







You guys don't go to the seafood buffet without us









Juleen


----------



## W4DRR

From the best I can tell, here are the attendees so far:

W4DRR
Crawfish
campingnut18
jgheesling
quicksam
B&J_GAKampers


----------



## campingnut18

W4DRR
Crawfish
campingnut18
jgheesling
quicksam
B&J_GAKampers
*+1 SOB (Ron & Cathy in the bus ie, motorhome)*


----------



## Crawfish

Hey thats great. We hadn't seen Ron and Cathy since Topsail last June.

Leon


----------



## Dreamtimers

Wish we could make it, but thats about 5+hrs. each way for us. Can't do it for just a weekend. Have to save up those gas pennies tor Top Sail. If you get something going in the northern/northwestern parts, keep us in mind. Great talking with you last night Lemur.



campingnut18 said:


> cool, i cant wait to see you again.
> lets park next to each other this time.
> we can show off all the COOL MODS you did to both campers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see you then,lamar


OK OK, since we won't be able to make it to see the mods, take plenty of photos and post/email them to me. LOVE to see whats been done.

Jim, sorry we'll miss you again. Hope to catch up with everyone one of these days.

Dave


----------



## Crawfish

Wish y'all could make it Dave. Could you pull down to Ozark the day before and follow me over the next day? Just a though.

There will be no planned menu for the pot luck. We can have it Saturday night. We will just through everything everyone cooked for that evening together in one meal and call that our menu. Does everyone want to do the White Elephant after the pot luck? If you do, please don't forget to bring with you a gift dealing with camping for $10 or less.

We will see you all at Little O. this weekend.

Oh, almost forgot. I am going to try and get a room at the seafood buffet for all of us to eat in. I am guessing everyone will be eating the seafood buffet on Friday night at the lodge.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> I am guessing everyone will be eating the seafood buffet on Friday night at the lodge.


They will probably have lots of sea-going insects and bottom-feeding mollusks. We may just hang back and throw a couple of big, fat, juicy steaks on the grill and swill some Margaritas. Mmmmm. Beats sea-bugs any day.









Bob


----------



## campingnut18

oh bob oh bob... 
leon and i will have a long chat with you about bugs....








lamar











W4DRR said:


> I am guessing everyone will be eating the seafood buffet on Friday night at the lodge.


They will probably have lots of sea-going insects and bottom-feeding mollusks. We may just hang back and throw a couple of big, fat, juicy steaks on the grill and swill some Margaritas. Mmmmm. Beats sea-bugs any day.









Bob
[/quote]


----------



## W4DRR

campingnut18 said:


> oh bob oh bob...
> leon and i will have a long chat with you about bugs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamar


Oh Lemur, Oh Lemur.
Please refer to Issue #3 on my "Official" St Joe Trip Report I filed with you and Leon, last July, after our trip.
I said, and I quote: "...the No-see-ums would eat us up".
You didn't know the Trip Report was also a Disclosure Agreement.
I'll bring a copy to the Rally. 
Got my butt covered.









Bob


----------



## campingnut18

darn it....








i see you have a way out... i forgot to go back a read it before we left.
i guess ill check it out next time..

oh well you win this time...

lamar


----------



## W4DRR

Right now the forecast for McRae doesn't look too bad. Saturday is the only day we may have to dodge a passing shower.

Bob

Fri
Apr 18 Mostly Sunny 82°/55° 10 %

Sat
Apr 19 Scattered T-Storms 77°/58° 50 %

Sun
Apr 20 Mostly Sunny 84°/56° 20 %

Mon
Apr 21 Mostly Sunny 86°/59° 20 %

(Updated 4/17)


----------



## Crawfish

Margaret wants a campfire so I guess the mid 50's is not to hot for one.









Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> Margaret wants a campfire so I guess the mid 50's is not to hot for one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


The fact that it is getting down into the 50's at night means the humidity will be low. So low 80's in the daytime, with low humidity, is just about ideal weather.









Speaking of the campfire, who is the NCOIC (a little MilitarySpeak there) of firewood? Do they sell it at the park? Or maybe somewhere out in McRae? Or one of you guys with 3/4 ton, Nimitz-class, tow-beasts going to bring some?








Unfortunately, we are kind of limited in firewood hauling capabilities.

Bob


----------



## jgheesling

Leon I will bring a load of firewood also, will they allow us to bring it in, some parks are not allowing due to some bug in the wood.


----------



## Crawfish

That will be great Jim. I would bring some but I have run out. I would think as long as the wood is from Georgia it would be fine. I think some parks do not like allow wood from other states coming in. That is what I heard.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

Crawfish said:


> That will be great Jim. I would bring some but I have run out. I would think as long as the wood is from Georgia it would be fine. I think some parks do not like allow wood from other states coming in. That is what I heard.
> 
> Leon


----------------------------

Now Leon.....

I know that you have at least one "golden" bundle of firewood (I saw Margaret purchase it)























We will also bring some dried up (burn fast) pine with us but we will prolly be pretty late on Friday -- unless I get really lucky and get off a little early.

C-









p.s..














Here is my best no rain dance!!


----------



## W4DRR

We have a couple of those "golden" bundles ourselves, left over from Allatoona a couple weeks ago. We can bring them and help support the cause. It is a small contribution, but it's the thought that counts...right?

Bob


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> That will be great Jim. I would bring some but I have run out. I would think as long as the wood is from Georgia it would be fine. I think some parks do not like allow wood from other states coming in. That is what I heard.
> 
> Leon


----------------------------

Now Leon.....

I know that you have at least one "golden" bundle of firewood (I saw Margaret purchase it)























We will also bring some dried up (burn fast) pine with us but we will prolly be pretty late on Friday -- unless I get really lucky and get off a little early.

C-









p.s..














Here is my best no rain dance!!






















[/quote]

Oh yea, I was wanting to forget about that "golden" bundle of firewood. It is still in the bed of the truck so it will be coming along.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

I have firewood in the 2500 now bob.








with the new truck i can take just about anything we want.
the only thing that hurts are the fill up's.







.

like the little women said we wont be in the campground until about 9pm.
so save me a good site...








lamar


----------



## Crawfish

Margaret and I are pulling in on Thursday so I plan on trying to get all the sites for the people coming in on Friday that morning, if they have been paid in full, so we can be in one group. I have everybody's last name except for "quicksam" and Ron and Cathy. If you want me to get your site Friday morning please email or PM me your last name.

Leon


----------



## quicksam

Leon,

My name is Lester Sirmons.

I sent you a pm.

What time is everyone planning on going to the restaurant to eat?


----------



## Crawfish

I am guessing around 6:30 - 7:00.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR

I just updated the weather forecast I had in a previous post. Still looking good except for a few showers on Saturday. Hopefully, they will be gone by Potluck and White Elephant time.

Bob


----------



## W4DRR

campingnut18 said:


> we wont be in the campground until about 9pm.


You aren't going to pull a "Dave" on us, are you?









Bob


----------



## Crawfish

It looks like he is Bob. We will have to watch him as he back in and sets up.









Lamar, I will call you on the condition of the parking lot at the check-in before you get there. It might be full with the seafood buffet and everything. It should be Ok tho.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR

And a word to the wise....
The town of McRae only has a "Hoggly Woggly" for grocery shopping, and the nearest Wal-Mart is 18 miles away. So plan accordingly.

Bob


----------



## campingnut18

W4DRR said:


> And a word to the wise....
> The town of McRae only has a "Hoggly Woggly" for grocery shopping, and the nearest Wal-Mart is 18 miles away. So plan accordingly.
> 
> Bob


----------------------
Nick isn't coming














(so Wal-Mart just won't be needed). The Pig will have to do.

C-


----------



## quicksam

Has everyone got a Potluck planned for the meal for Saturday? I wasn't sure if Leon was talking about the Potluck for this trip or for the Topsail Trip.

If so, what is the deal with the White Elephant? Sorry for all the questions but this is my first Rally and if I need to bring something then I need to know.

Thanks

Lester


----------



## W4DRR

quicksam said:


> Has everyone got a Potluck planned for the meal for Saturday? I wasn't sure if Leon was talking about the Potluck for this trip or for the Topsail Trip.
> 
> If so, what is the deal with the White Elephant? Sorry for all the questions but this is my first Rally and if I need to bring something then I need to know.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lester


We are planning on a potluck Saturday evening. We haven't posted a menu, or anything like that. Just bring whatever you like. Since this is going to be a small group, it is all quite informal.

The game plan is to have the "White Elephant" after the potluck. It is, of course, optional participation.

Here is a direct quote from Reverie, last year, about the rules:

"White Elephant gifts are small gifts we exchange one night during the rally. Typically these gifts do not exceed $10 in value and we encourage them to be at least somewhat camping-related. Some examples from the Spring Rally were collapsible garbage cans, salt shakers, hats, games and the like. We enjoy it when the gifts are light-hearted or whimsical.

The White Elephant works this way:

Everyone that brings a gift draws a number, one gift=one number. Some families give two so they get two numbers. The person with #1 selects a gift from the pile and opens it in front of everyone. The person with #2 then has the option to "steal" any previously opened gifts or open one that has not been unwrapped. Finally, after the person with the last number makes their choice, the person with #1 may opt to keep their gift of steal another one.

Some rules about stealing:

A gift may not be stolen more than twice. Thus, once the gift has been opened, stolen and then stolen again, it is considered "Dead" and in the permanent possession of whoever has it.

When your gift is stolen you have the option of stealing a different gift or opening an wrapped gift.

You do not have to participate in the White Elephant to watch and make comments. We try not to have hard feelings so we always remind people to not get too attached to their gift until it is all over."

Bob


----------



## quicksam

Thanks for the info!

I think I will make German Potato Salad and Not Yo Mama's Banana Pudding.


----------



## Crawfish

Ok everybody that took pictures, you know about the 24 hour rule. So lets see them. I know there were some very good pictures took.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR

I hope I am not too late on the 24 hour rule.
(There are a few more in my gallery.)


----------



## quicksam

Bob,

Where is the picture of the new mod to your camper?

Lester


----------



## W4DRR

quicksam said:


> Bob,
> 
> Where is the picture of the new mod to your camper?
> 
> Lester


I haven't taken a picture yet. I will do that before I repair it.
Though, B&J_GAKampers has a picture of it. Maybe they will post it.
And again, thanks Lester for your assistance solving that problem. You salvaged the camping trip for us.
When I get a chance, I will post a full "report" on the problem and solution....with pictures.

Bob


----------



## campingnut18

i want to see a picture of the teradactyl (spell check)
i dont know what you had in your drinks bob but i want some.
next rally i want bob to mix drinks for the group.

we had a great time. sorry it took so long to get back on-line. our home computer sucks.
i cant wait to get to topsail.

see you then,lamar


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> i want to see a picture of the teradactyl (spell check)
> i dont know what you had in your drinks bob but i want some.
> next rally i want bob to mix drinks for the group.


You were close Lamar, but it is spelled "pterodactyl". We all also saw it the next day after you had left. I'm with you, Bob will be the official bartender for all the rallies. It think that pterodactyl was better than Gilligan showing up.









Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Take a close look above and behind my Outback. Back there in the trees.
And you thought I was just making it up.


----------



## Crawfish

Looks like it is dive bombing Lester and Lester doesn't have a clue it is coming.









Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Looks like you guys had a great time!! I tried, unsuccessfully, to book a cabin and join everyone, but they only had hotel rooms left.







Found out, too late, that the CRCTs were only given first thing in the morning. Sure do like that pterodactyl or whatever!! Bet the weather was great, as well!!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## B&J_GAKampers

Hopefully I can post the pics of Bob's new mod. I know everyone is going to want to do this mod! 
Juleen


----------



## B&J_GAKampers

pterodactyl, teradactyl...whatever it is was, it was too fast for me to take a pic of it. 
Funny, I don't remember it being purple??

We had a great time, really hated to come home!! I'm past the 24 hr rule I know....but I did just put some of the pictures I took at the Rally in an album. (sorry, don't know how to post a link to the album)

Juleen
(Psst! Don't tell Butch I told ya....but Butch took an extra turn or missed a turn or something coming out of McRae and we ended up adding about 50 miles to our trip home!)


----------



## W4DRR

Juleen, just beat me by a matter of minutes getting some pictures posted of the "mod".
I started a new thread describing the emergency repair procedure.

And yes....Pterodactyls come in purple. As well as other colors. (It depends on what you are drinking at the time







)

Bob


----------

